# The Great Miami River White Bass Run



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Not! I started at the new Hamilton Dam and threw out all my favorite white bass lures. I lost one 10" white bass at my feet and that was it. The fishing got worse after that. I tried out a few more spots and could not even manage a strike.

It seems like every year people await these runs in the Great and Little Miami Rivers with great anticipation, yet they fail to materialize. All we really get is a straggler here and there. 

I've wasted three fishing trips this year chasing after white bass. Let's hope that my trip to Lake Erie for monster carp helps turn around one of my worst years ever.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've already seen White Bass in the LMR. I was fishing it on Monday and someone whom I didn't know came down and I told them they could join me since there wasn't much access where I was.

Here I am, sitting for what was probably already 4 hours fishing with live shiners and only had a few weak runs on my rods. This guy comes down with night crawlers and proceeds to get hit after hit after hit. Only hooking up once in the hour that I was there. He put his rods in those things that hold the rod for you and actually sat with them out of his line of sight. I could see them plain as day and intially kept telling him every time he had a bite. Some times you could hear the bells he had clipped to his rod jingling. He was an old-timer and told me he doesn't care about the fish eatting his worms, he just likes to get away from the old lady and sit by the river  It was a hoot! He had to of had at least 200 worms, most of them not night crawlers so it didn't matter to him he was getting picked clean. I suggested he try holding one of his rods so he could set the hook, but yet again he said "nope just out here enjoying the quiet" to which I responded jokingly "Well those bells on your rods sure are noisy!" No joke, from the second his rods hit the water to the time he reeled them in to put more worms on he was getting bites.

Now I can't be sure that it was all white bass, but the one he landed was.

If you ever want to see a phenomenal white bass run, hit the Maumee in Toledo around mothers day.


----------

